# i-o retează scurt



## Bântuit

Salut !

Vă rog ,puteţi să mă ajutaţi să înţeleg expresie aceasta în contextul acesta?

[  Auzind zgomotul care indica intenţia tânărului de o conduce *i-o retează  

scurt* fără ca măcar să-l privească ]

Mulţumesc anticipat .


----------



## Sararom

Conform DEX, *RETEZÁ* vb. v. _curma, întrerupe, opri, scurta, tăia, tunde_

În context, *a i-o reteza cuiva (scurt)* = *a-i tăia vorba, a-l întrerupe, a nu-l lăsa să termine ceea ce începuse (să spună, să facă etc)*


----------



## farscape

Expresie ideomatică:

a reteza/tăia vorba cuiva = (in a dialogue/conversation) to interrupt abruptly, to cut off 

a reteza (vorba) scurt = same meaning but aproaching rudness (cut someone off curtly)

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Este clar acum,vă mulţumesc amândurora pentru explicaţiile voastre.


----------

